# Tag or Tagless?



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I would like to get feedback from those of you who have been in the business for a while. I am debating about whether or not to find a labeling company to make our custom tags for the inside of the apparel and then have them sewn in, or removing the original tag from the apparel and have the labeling of the custom tag we created printed on the inside of the apparel from a screenprinter. 

From your experiences, what do your customers prefer, what looks more professional, and what is most cost effective for starting out?

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Todd,

There's a lot of info in this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t4559.html


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

One of the main threads today talks about plastisol transfers. Read up on it and you will realize you can have transfer tags made that you can just iron on into the back of the neck or where ever. 

And here is a fun tip... my little trade secret. If you want to cover up a t-shirt makers existing transfer tag in the neck just order some plastisol tags with a black out backing. the way to explain it to the makers of the tags is that the black ink touches the shirt first.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not sure that will look too nice on a white shirt!

That's my beef with printing label info directly on the shirt. I HATE the way it looks on the back of the shirt!


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes it does come through a little, but it is then up to the designer to make that bleed-through look good. Make it a deisgn of somesort, not just a rectangle. And it does nicely cover up the previous tag!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ugh, that's a pretty complicated solution instead of... just using different blanks.

There's also the hand to consider, a big block of ink on the neck isn't going to sit nicely.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

I probably should have clarified a little. I would change blanks but I do a lot of dye sub transfers on performance shirts and I have yet to find a performance shirt that didn't have a transfer tag in the neck. If anyone knows of one I would be interested!!! But after testing it really doesn't feel too thick on the neck.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I have noticed that a lot with performance blanks (I don't know if they're all like that or not though). In that specific case... yeah, you're going to need a workaround. Normally that would be insane though.


----------

